# Braxton Hicks - Did You Get Them?



## Mango

Did anyone not experience Braxton Hicks contractions at all. I haven't had any yet and I was wondering if anyone didn't feel them until VERY late in their pregnancy?

*Did you have Braxton Hicks at all?*
*If so, how far along were you when you experienced your first one?*


----------



## Stephie

Mango said:


> Did anyone not experience Braxton Hicks contractions at all. I haven't had any yet and I was wondering if anyone didn't feel them until VERY late in their pregnancy?
> 
> *Did you have Braxton Hicks at all?*
> *If so, how far along were you when you experienced your first one?*

I had them, they were mild but hard to miss. 
I got mine about 1-2 weeks before my baby was born. Looks like you are a few weeks away...so any time now!


----------



## Margerle

I am starting to get them. Prolly get a total of 3-6 a week. Very intermittent right now. I had them very steady with my first child so expect them to get more often. :)


----------



## Serene123

What are braxton hicks? Can anyone describe them?


----------



## Stephie

Braxton Hicks are mild sporadic contractions. My doctor always called them "practice contractions" because they arent true labor contractions. They arent very strong, you can feel your uterus tighten and relax and there is a mild discomfort with it...sort of like cramping. 
I dont know if all women experience them though. I experienced them with both my pregnancies.


----------



## Tam

I got pains and stuff, but no BH! x


----------



## Margerle

My BH feel like massive tightening in the abdomen (without pain) that makes me breathless. Imagine the effects of a sit-up or abdominal crunch, without the strain on your neck or back or pain. It lasts 10 seconds or so, then goes away. Different than a lot of women, mine were fairly regular (every 4 minutes or so) toward the end of pregnancy.

Now, I'm getting 3-6 a week or so with no regularity.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have been experiencing them since about 28 weeks and they have been slowly getting stronger, whoever said they don't hurt they are liars :(, mine have been horrible


----------



## nikkybaby

I have been getting them since like 25 weeks. Had to go to the hospital twice so far because of them.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I've just started getting them today (30 weeks). They're incredibly uncomfortable and they make me need to wee a lot!


----------



## AquaDementia

I have had a few. Not more than 5 in total I would say.


----------



## Kayleigh

I never even got Braxton Hicks i always used to thing something was wrong lol! But as the doc's say some people don't even get them,Now im expecting my 2nd child,touch wood i don't get them! As can be very painful!


----------



## bisbis

I usually have at least 1 a day, it's not painful and tends to be when i'm lying down flat on my back...it eases up when i change position.


----------



## xarlenex

I got them alot while I was working (constantly on my feet) but when I left work they would settle down. Had the odd one since finishing up work. They started around 28 weeks for me.


----------



## supernurse

By the sounds of things I'm getting them more than I maybe should be. I've been having BH for a week now, usually couple of times a day!!!!! Should I be worried??????? x


----------



## Margerle

Nah I don't think so. I think the further along we get the more we have them. In fact I'm having one right now...:dohh:

I get them several times a day now too. I really notice them when I've been on my feet a lot or when I'm a bit dehydrated.


----------



## supernurse

I'd thought I was getting them a bit early but maybe because it's my second.

Makes you feel a bit more at ease when other people are experiencing the same things as you. xx


----------



## anita665

I had my first which were noticable but not painful at all a little over a week ago but haven't had any since. I've had the odd moment where my belly feels a bit different and I think maybe they're really mild BH but so mild they could easily just be my imagination.


----------



## TryingAgain

I've never had them, not that i've noticed anyway, lol.


----------



## leeanne

I've never had BH contractions in my prior pregnancies. I always thought it was my body's way of telling me I wasn't going to have normal labour. And I didn't. Both babies were delivered by C-section and this baby will be delivered by C-section too.

Don't let this scare you because I am very unsure of others who delivered naturally did or did not experience BH.


----------

